

Show HN: Building a better way to manage changelogs - _jss
http://donedid.io/

======
_jss
Here is an example listing from a user, which is better than our own:
[http://donedid.io/organizations/newscron.com](http://donedid.io/organizations/newscron.com)

------
lowercase24
Great tool for communicating what changes have been completed. I use this on a
weekly basis to rollup and communicate with our customers.

